# Awesome Buy!!



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I am just in filter heaven right now! As some of you know on my 125g planted tank i had a Fluval 406 and Eheim pro II running. I kept having issues with the eheim, like decreased flow and ect.
Well I found an awesome deal on craigslist for a Fluval 405 I just couldn't pass up. I got that baby running today and WHOO HOO!! My tank's flow has increased so much! I'm gonna take the eheim off soon, since its basically at a trickle again and take another look at it.
But boy! Those dead spots are now flushed out! I could not be more happy


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Apr 18, 2012)

Is awesome to hear that you got a good deal on that filter, i sometimes find great fish related stuff on craiglist for really low prices but as you know, this type of transactions come with a little bit of risk because this are no money back type of thing but i am glad it worked out.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I have heard bad things about the pro series ehime makes. I absolutely love their classic series though. To bad it didn't work out for you. Nice score on the fluval...I hate fluval lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have had good luck with used filters both on Cl and more often on the club boards. But these are good things to bleach and also to be very specific about what you get. Assume you will need new gaskets and impeller and offer accordingly. It helps if you know what the filter includes. If helps if you are not picky about noise.

E-heims are nice and quiet but their recommend tank sizes have a very low GPH, IMO.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I completely agree that it can be very dangerous buying a filter used. You gotta know what you are getting yourself into. When i got my tank the eheim came with, so here is an example of a used filter not turning out good. And then the Fluval 405 I set up yesterday is a great example of why to buy used.

I don't know much about eheims, other then mine seems to be a pile of junk.. But i LOVE my two Fluval. But what works for one person doesn't always work for the next!


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats why I tend to lean to Fluval for most of my freshwater filter needs. 

If your buying used, it might be handy to just go get a new o-ring for where the top and bottom connect. Of course test it, where you buy it, just make sure the impeller spins when its plugged in. Anything else for the most part is an easy and cheap fix.


----------

